# IVG - Invictus Gold



## System (2 February 2011)

Incorporated on 20 August 2010 Invictus Gold Limited (IVG) has been established to explore primarily for deposits of gold, gold-silver, gold-copper and gold-copper-molybdenum.

In pursuit of this aim the company has entered into a share purchase agreement with Impact Minerals Limited (IPT) to become the holder of tenements and tenement applications covering 5,800 sq km in the east central and southern areas of Queensland.

http://www.invictusgold.com.au


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

Cash poor ($550k) but low MC ($1.4m) had a 56% SP jump today on the back of announcement to acquire 100% of gold prospect in Turkey.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120709/pdf/4279syqp1g3tgw.pdf

The Project is south west of, and adjacent to, the Himmetdede gold deposit owned by major Turkish company Koza Gold A.S. and along strike from another prospect with very high grade drill results of up to 2 m at 225 g/t (7.5 oz) gold that is owned by a private Turkish company.
Similar mineral alteration assemblages to those at both the Himmetdede gold deposit and the drilled prospect occur over about two thirds (4 sq km) of the Himmetdede South Project under option to Invictus Gold.
The alteration assemblages and the geology of the project area have strong similarities to those present at major disseminated gold deposits being bulk-mined in North America.
Invictus has commenced ground exploration on the project: an extensive soil geochemistry survey over the entire Licence of 7.12 sq km is in progress.
The project is also 40 km from the Yenipazar gold and base metal deposit of Aldridge Minerals Limited (TSX-V) that is in definitive feasibility study.

They will need to rattle the tin. Buyers and sellers in very low volumes. This could move rapidly if half decent results appear.
Worth watchlisting.


----------



## System (11 January 2014)

On January 10th, 2014, Invictus Gold Limited (IVG) was removed from the ASX's official list following the merger by scheme of arrangement with Impact Minerals Limited.


----------

